# Praire Belt sausages canned in oil?



## Artfuldodger

I don't remember these but the older guys i work with remember these sausages packed in oil in a #10 can. Moms would fry them for breakfast with grits. They are now packed in chicken stock. Used to be referred to as just "oil sausages. They look like Vienna sausages to me.  
Anybody remember these when they were packed in oil?
http://www.brandlandusa.com/2008/10/27/prairie-belt-tasty-smoked-sausage/


----------



## Scabman

*Oil sausage*

Yes I have heard of them and I  think you can still get them.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

My buddy used to cook those on the grill as a appetizer when we were cooking out. He called them Smokey Boys This was 20 years ago.. maybe they were packed in oil then...

I like them, but have not had them in a long time. Better than Vienna sausage to me.

I gotta check our local Dollar General and see if they have them and how they are packaged.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I bought some today and they taste like a good grade of Vienna Sausages. They might of still been packed in oil 20 years ago. I read that people would make gravy with the oil. The ones we didn't eat at work I put in the big gallon jar of pickled red sausages in vinegar.


----------



## coltday

I saw these in Harvey's the other day and first thing I thought about was this thread.


----------

